# Barneys Farm Acapulco Gold



## shepj (Feb 5, 2010)

What?! Is this legit Acapulco Gold? Has anyone tried this out yet? I would love to hear any input!

Peace


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Feb 5, 2010)

I was going to ask the same thing I seen it come out maybe a month or so ago?


----------



## OGMan (Feb 5, 2010)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> I was going to ask the same thing I seen it come out maybe a month or so ago?


Nah. I smoked it on my last visit to the Dam and it wasn't at all Acapulco Gold-like. Also be aware that their website says it's a Sativa dominant...well Guererro Gold, the real deal "Acapulco Gold" is a pure Sativa


----------



## archaeo (Feb 5, 2010)

Smoke report:

http://www.theherbreport.com/2009/08/review-acapulco-gold.html

It's not the same breeder (barneyfarm) but it's probably close.
I've been searching for some time, and I think the 70's era AG is R.I.P.


----------



## potpimp (Feb 6, 2010)

I think part of the difference might be the way they process the bud down in Acapulco. They dry it in the sun; that's what gives it the gold color. I've only had this once - back in the day - but it was by far the best I ever had back then.


----------



## shepj (Feb 6, 2010)

potpimp said:


> I think part of the difference might be the way they process the bud down in Acapulco. They dry it in the sun; that's what gives it the gold color. I've only had this once - back in the day - but it was by far the best I ever had back then.


I definitely didn't even think about that.. not to mention I am sure climate differences take play in how strains grow. Thx for pointing the sun thing out .


----------



## archaeo (Feb 6, 2010)

potpimp said:


> but it was by far the best I ever had back then.


I'll never forget it.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 6, 2010)

potpimp said:


> I think part of the difference might be the way they process the bud down in Acapulco. They dry it in the sun; that's what gives it the gold color. I've only had this once - back in the day - but it was by far the best I ever had back then.


My buddy has a bunch of this now he got the clones from some old dude swears its acapulco. I read up on the acapulco before I smoked it and all the old reports were right on...


----------



## pompel (Feb 7, 2010)

I tried it in Amsterdam during the Cannabis cup, and both my girlfriend and myself really liked it, very mellow, but strong high. Unfortunately they didn't have them in seed form yet, would have bought them... Would have been very strange to name a strain that has no relation to the name it bears, though... not that it has not been done before (probably), ha ha!


----------



## lucid1 (Feb 19, 2010)

archaeo said:


> I'll never forget it.



Me too. I smoked some in the 70s. It was very gold colored, smoke the tiniest pin joint with a couple of friends and was utterly toasted! The lung expansion was like nothing I have every had since...


----------



## ganjaluvr (Apr 17, 2010)

archaeo said:


> Smoke report:
> 
> http://www.theherbreport.com/2009/08/review-acapulco-gold.html
> 
> ...



You're probably 100% right about the original 'AG' strain being gone for good..

but then again.. some where out there in the real world.. I bet you some old hippy has a collection of seeds.. and I'm sure that the original 'AG' strain is the mix along with alot of other "forgotten" strains.. 

I have a neighbor that lives 7 houses down from my house.. right before the stop sign sits his house.

anyhow, one day he was walking about and along the street that both our houses sit on (along with other houses..). I was inside my house gently watering my two beautiful psp plants and out my living room window I seen the old hippy all dressed "hippy like" and such.

So (at this time.. I was stoned) I decided to go outside and try and start a conversation with the old hippy guy.

Long story short.. he smelled the bud on my clothes and said and I quote! "That smells good.. what kind is it?" 

So right off.. (of course) I knew he smoked bud.. that was a no-brainer. 

So I told him what it was.. and I actually had half a joint or so in my pocket at the time while we were out in the street talking.. so I told him if he wanted to he could come up onto my porch with me.. and smoke the remainder of what was left of the joint I had.

I think that day.. I wanna say I had a dub sak or quarter bag of 'Sharks Breath'..?! I remember it had the word shark in it.. I know that much for sure.. just can't remember the whole name of the strain... not important really right now..

Sum this up for everyone reading it..

Once we got done smoking.. we were both blitzed out of our minds. He started telling me that he had one of those Ziplock bags.. one of the big Gallon sized bags you know.. and he said inside that bag that he had.. was a collection of nothing but seeds.

He said some of them his father had given to him.. Now I'm not saying he def. has any of the 'AG' strain in there.. but then again you never know.


----------



## shepj (Apr 17, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> You're probably 100% right about the original 'AG' strain being gone for good..


First off nice story 

Second off, I heard Ripz from Pot Pimp has ORIGINAL seeds from Acapulco Gold! I will be so psyched if they germ right and such!


----------



## potpimp (Apr 21, 2010)

I seriously doubt that the genetics of this strain has disappeared; it's not like they are part of the U.S. I'm pretty sure that seeds over about 5 years old are not viable; it would be nice but I don't think so. Anyway, it's not that far and it's a popular destination so a little trip down there, maybe on a cruise ship; do a little "business" down there; would be a great idea.  If I wasn't so damn broke from this economy I would love to do it. Hmmmm... that spawned another idea.


----------



## Wiggly (May 15, 2010)

An old hippie friend of mine has a big bag of seeds he found 20 years ago on his property. They were sealed up in a jar and half buried. Anyways, the bag is labeled acapulco gold A++. I'm sure they probably aren't any good anymore, but i think i am gonna try to pop a few for the hell of it.


----------



## potpimp (May 15, 2010)

Go for it Wiggly!!! It can't hurt to try. I've heard that mj seeds are only good for maybe 5 years ...but then I've heard a BUNCH of crock on this forum, LOL.


----------



## archaeo (May 17, 2010)

Wiggly said:


> An old hippie friend of mine has a big bag of seeds he found 20 years ago on his property. They were sealed up in a jar and half buried. Anyways, the bag is labeled acapulco gold A++. I'm sure they probably aren't any good anymore, but i think i am gonna try to pop a few for the hell of it.


Yes, go for it wiggly!! - and start a thread for us to follow. That's an awesome story, and if it's the real deal and they pop - you're golden 

...and you'll have me PM'ng to buy seed


----------



## Filthy Phil (Jul 28, 2010)

I have this strain going right now. First off, we should dispell the idea that this is not the real acapulco gold, it very well may be. The grower from barneys said that the seeds were from some he had stored that a grower friend had given him around '88. So, it is possible that they are from the lineage of true Acapulco Gold which tapered off the radar from what I understand around the 80's. So again, it is possible they are from true Acapulco Gold heritage. Barney's said that they germed thousands of seeds to find a good pheno to start with and that this is right now possibly his favorite sativa.
Secondly, the way this stuff grows, i would truly not be surprised if it is the real deal. It grows similarly to some vietnamese and cambodian landrace seeds I grew in southern vietnam( true trpical sativas) in its lankiness and straight upward growth. The branches on one of the phenos is inclined to grow right up the center of the plant with internodal spacing corresponding to the main stalk's internodal spacing. It grows in this interesting terraced/bonzai type growth style. Allow me to stress again that this plant is a climber unlike any seedbank genetic i have grown, only comparrible to landrace equatorial genetics. Previously someone had mentioned that this is not a pure sativa, just a sativa dominant breed. There is some evidence that could support this claim. Its maturation time is about 20-30 days less than a pure sativa of that latitude would normally exhibit. Additionally the leaves to not grow like a pure sativa. They have a somewhat afgani type shape, similar to a rugby ball. An addition of some afghani genetics into the acapulco gold line would be a perfect way to quickly hybridize a sub equatorial sativa to work in indoor growing without risking bringing in characteristics similar to highly hybridized inbred mass consumed strains. This would also reduce the flowering time significantly.
The way i began writing this indicated that there should be more than two points to be made but for the life of me i cant remember what the points of thirdly and furthermore were.
Anyways, if you are interested in this plant you should know the following things about her. 1) SHE IS LANKY! 2) to controll this lankiness and keep it manageable you should probably aim to give it more than 50000 lumens per meter squared and top her much earlier than you think you should, maybe around the 4th or 5th node even. I went 7 and am in ways regretting it. 3) push the cal mag and bloom ferts during veg, her branches have a seeming tendency toward being weak and thin. 4)show her love and care despite her lack of similarity to other easy to manage plants.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 28, 2010)

I think it would be unimaginable that the plant was somehow wiped out. I would be floored to find that it was not the real deal. I have seriously considered going on a little trip down there to score some seeds myself. It certainly sounds like Barney has the real deal; if it is, watch out baby!!!  My first smoke of this had me seeing airplanes flying in formation over my house at night. Never saw them before or since, LOL. It was absolutely trippy. BTW, *welcome* Phil!!


----------



## shepj (Jul 29, 2010)

There is no way the strain is gone.. people just have not gone to Acapulco to find it  Sounds a bit promising.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2010)

you will not find any real non hybridized a/g seeds anywere... and barneys farm a/g is gonna be touched up with other strains... i persoanlly havent seen bricked aculpulco gold buds in like 10 years....


----------



## shepj (Jul 29, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i persoanlly havent seen bricked aculpulco gold buds in like 10 years....


When is the last time you went to Mexico to find them?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2010)

shepj said:


> There is no way the strain is gone.. people just have not gone to Acapulco to find it  Sounds a bit promising.


thanx to the drug cartels importing seeds from everywere in the world i doubt they will ever find it!!! and if they do find some golden bud it wont be that same has the origenal... mexico is a melting pot of all kinds of strains from all over the world... thailand, south america, centrel america, jamiaica, afghanistan, canadian, dutch ect... while all this importing and hybridizing took away some of those heirloom mexican sativas everyone over 50 raves about........ IT DEFENENTLY MADE MEXICAN POT STRONGER THOUGH!!!


----------



## Moldy (Jul 29, 2010)

That was the only weed we could get in the 60's. Yeah, it was a "buzzer" all right but I remember my first acid trip too so just saying maybe it was because we so young it seemed better than it really was?

Now, where'de fuck do I get sum? Barney's or...?


----------



## bajafox (Jul 29, 2010)

I just got some from Attitude last week but am yet to plant it. There is a thread around here of a guy growing it too


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2010)

shepj said:


> When is the last time you went to Mexico to find them?


 
why would i chase something that if doesnt exist will be like finding a needle in a hay stack... best bet is finding and old mexican marijuana grower who is like 20 or so generations deep in growing bud, and doesnt deal with the cartells....


----------



## shepj (Jul 29, 2010)

Cartels have to buy their weed somewhere, I am sure there are some oldtime Mexican growers


----------



## baaamalaaam (Jul 29, 2010)

potpimp said:


> I think part of the difference might be the way they process the bud down in Acapulco. They dry it in the sun; that's what gives it the gold color. I've only had this once - back in the day - but it was by far the best I ever had back then.


 Actually, they supposedly girdle the stalk of the plants, restricting nutrient flow for the last few weeks and turning the buds "golden."
It'd be interesting to try a flush this way.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2010)

shepj said:


> Cartels have to buy their weed somewhere, I am sure there are some oldtime Mexican growers


 
the cartels wanted stronger bud, with larger yields, that can be harvested faster.... sooo they spent lots and lots of money buying beans from the dutch and canadicans... and gave to all there growers to cross into there own landraces...


----------



## shepj (Jul 29, 2010)

baaamalaaam said:


> Actually, they supposedly girdle the stalk of the plants, restricting nutrient flow for the last few weeks and turning the buds "golden."
> It'd be interesting to try a flush this way.


It's called "la mona amarilla"


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2010)

baaamalaaam said:


> Actually, they supposedly girdle the stalk of the plants, restricting nutrient flow for the last few weeks and turning the buds "golden."
> It'd be interesting to try a flush this way.


right you are.... drying in the sun will degrade your bud badly


----------



## potpimp (Jul 29, 2010)

I stand corrected guys. Another case of repeating something you heard on here without checking it out. Crap I hate that. The biggest thing I remember about Mexican weed was the harsh taste. My cuz, who was a dealer, said they bricked it up and poured a Coke over it to make it stick together. I don't know if that's true or not but it always ripped my throat out. My all around favorite was Colombian, followed closely by Jamaican. Then there was the AG that was in a category by itself. The smell and taste of Colombian was just amazing. I can't wait to see how my super lemon hazes and kushes come out this year; two more months!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 29, 2010)

i smoked it in 70's but these seed people took names from old days with no connection to strains of old 

reserva privada or how ever you spell that fuckin name i bought their headband and its makup not even same as original headband ggo figure


----------



## epicseeds (Aug 24, 2010)

Has anyone found a journal of someone growing these? I ordered a few from Barneys and would like to see what to expect.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 24, 2010)

With my apologies to the OP for this but do you think the "girdling" technique would work well on kush and super lemon haze in an indoor grow? It just got me thinking.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 24, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I just got some from Attitude last week but am yet to plant it. There is a thread around here of a guy growing it too


In case anybody is still curious I have started my Barney's Farm Acapulco Gold on 7/30. Here is a few pics of her. I told my budtender about it and he told me to import some volcanic ash to mix with the soil and supposedly that is what gives it it's gold color. I'm yet to read this anywhere or hear it from anyone but him and I am willing to find out. I'll probably take some clones from her and flower her before I try the volcanic ash experiment.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 24, 2010)

Bajafox, you're onto something there my man. Think about all the places with volcanic ash, Alaska, Wa, Or, Ca, and the Caribbean; they all have superior weed. From what I've seen of the Mat-Su valley in Alaska, that stuff is amazing for plants. I'm stoked about your grow; I'm down for keeping an eye on this one. They are off to a beautiful start.

Edited to note: the leaves look very indica dominant or pure indica. That begs the question is this really AG? AG is a 100% sativa.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I looked up ordering volcanic ash, it doesn't seem too expensive to try out. I highly doubt that is what it is but I think it'll be fun to find out

I started that and a Sharksbreath (Indica/Sativa) and her leave's are noticeably wider. We'll see in a few months I guess, I don't think I've seen a full harvest yet. There is another thread growing it and he's well ahead of mine


----------



## shepj (Aug 25, 2010)

The golden color (from what I've read) comes from a process called "La Mona Amarilla":

"_The production of &#8220;la mona amarilla &#8221; or gold buds is attained by girdling or removing a strip of bark from the key stem of an almost mature plant, so limiting the flow of water, nutriments, and plant products. Over a couple of days the leaves dry up and fall off as the flowers slowly die and turn yellow. This produces the highly valued &#8220;Colombian gold &#8221; so abundant in the early to middle 1970s_"


----------



## potpimp (Aug 25, 2010)

I am definitely going to try this on one of my plants. Might not even have to trim it, LOL. BTW, Columbian was my FAVORITE!!!


----------



## Dayzt (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey there all - I saw this thread and thought I'd post up some pics of my Barney's AG grow which is now in it's 7th week of flowering. Enjoy the pics and come visit my journal as well!!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/378028-acapulco-gold-red-dragon-feminized.html





These buds have really got me excited - they smell incredible and are super-frosty. Ironically enough, as the white pistils are finishing, they're turning yellowish (gold if you like) and I had to think of it's name in this regard...however I know after reading this thread that this color is not what the name refers to. =) ....can't wait to sample these girls - should be harvesting around the second week of December!


----------



## potpimp (Nov 17, 2010)

Beautiful!! I can't wait for the smoke report. I "girdled" a couple of my plants but they were almost finished anyway so it didn't make a difference. I'm still going to do this on at least one of my plants next year.


----------



## Oldgrowerdude (May 30, 2011)

I have tried the AG of the earlier 70's and the stuff would kick your [email protected] I am now growing Barnyes AG and looks good. The only thing that bothers me is the 70 to 80 cm in hight dosen't sound like any sative doment to me....


----------



## dolamic (Feb 12, 2013)

I've had some AG from Barney's for a while, and it is one of my favorites. Among smokes it usually hits me pretty fast. Ever since I smoked K2 I ain't been right. I get higher faster, and it's over sooner. Sucks ass.


----------



## avillax (Oct 30, 2015)

I read the description at Barney's and it seems like an imitation.

I'm from Mexico and the quality of weed is generally bad (short lasting effects, need a few more tokes to equalize the potency of modern strains, have seeds and give headaches and slight hangovers) but they do have very good sativa properties: Always give you the giggles, sort of energetic, very psychedelic.

I once came across this strain at a beach in Michoacan, the first time I saw weed without seeds and it was also light brown-golden, very resinous and strong woody smell like licking wood, def. not a bad flavor and an interesting one, it doesn't smell like weed at all.

The only Mexican strain that is very long lasting, super spacey, you can't do work with this stuff so use it in a private place or nature, not in the streets since you will look like a mad man, the opposite of clear-headed. It's psychedelic similar to shrooms, you feel echoes in your head, it is super fun and also gives you the giggles big time. 

Everybody should try this, I've seen that Barney's sell them but I would be really pissed if it was not the same strain and just some imitation, can't tell, I haven't tried it.

This strains should become more popular and be mixed with other strains, it surprises me how not popular it is nowadays. This thing is a must!

I'm going to Mexico in December and I'm gonna try to find this strain.


----------



## Moldy (Oct 30, 2015)

avillax said:


> I read the description at Barney's and it seems like an imitation.
> 
> I'm from Mexico and the quality of weed is generally bad (short lasting effects, need a few more tokes to equalize the potency of modern strains, have seeds and give headaches and slight hangovers) but they do have very good sativa properties: Always give you the giggles, sort of energetic, very psychedelic.
> 
> ...


Good luck with finding this "strain". I remember in the 60's getting a hold of some A-gold. I had seeds but there wasn't as many as other Mex strains. It made me jerk around kinda spastic like. I've never been so high, even to this day. It was around 1966 or 67. Yeah, psychedelic I'd say.


----------



## avillax (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah, now that you're mentioning, I also had orgasmic-spastic like sensations in my spine, I don't remember if it was with Acapulco Gold that same occasion but it was definitely with Mexican weed it was like having multiple orgasms, it was great. In other words, Mexican marijuana is great but good quality is hit or miss and I only had Acapulco Gold once in my life, it was around 2003 I believe so it might still be around.

I in fact have very little Marijuana experienced, I smoked Mexican Marijuana in my teens just a bit then for like 10 years never had it again then here in Czech Republic I'm hooked again.

So far I've tried: Unknown one which might have been DP because it was a very good feeling of wellness, some energy, laughs but clear-headed, then I had unknown Indica not bad quality and very introspective, then I had Blue Dream which is mellow and nice and I have Durban Poison which I'm going to try in a few hours and I also have Critical which I haven't tried yet.

I have great hopes that the DP will give me the giggles and sort of what I'm looking for, but definitely not the spastic psychedelic trip of Acapulco Gold. It's like they say, modern strains they're all very similar in a way, sure I cans sense the differences but nothing like landrace strains.

Why are we not rescuing this strain?

I'll tell you what, if any of you is from Czech Republic, send me a message and if I find Acapulco Gold I will send you seeds so you can give me some buds in return.


----------

